

If you did only one thing on a research paper, what was it? - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/32-hack4ac-text-mining-and-analyzing-author-contributions-in-plos-articles#.VQDvEPzkdcQ

======
JohnHammersley
Has there been any more recent analysis of author contributions to research
articles? It seems like an obvious thing to do, but there is very little data
available on it...

